# Blingee anyone? Fun new graphics site



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I have to share the best new graphics site I've found. It lets you put sparkles and graphics on your photos. FREE. Just go to www.blingee.com and prepare to get addicted. Here are some samples I played with yesterday. You get the dumb logo on your graphics, but still cute. It will automatically give you sizes you can use in your avatar or signature like I have in mine now. Have fun!









Queen MeMe









Ring Princess









Baron, Buddy & MeMe (pouting)









My girls a few years ago


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Adorable!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oooooooo, that IS fun! Thank you for sharing, Lisa! 


Add Glitter to your Photos


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

I just checked out the Blingee site...very fun!

But how can they offer that for FREE? I know to "upgrade" they tell you that you can subscribe to remove the logo, but what's in it for them?


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok, trying this...


Myspace Glitter Graphics


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

ok, why does my thing have the myspace thing underneath?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Moko said:


> I just checked out the Blingee site...very fun!
> 
> But how can they offer that for FREE? I know to "upgrade" they tell you that you can subscribe to remove the logo, but what's in it for them?


There is a ton of advertising on their site (as there are on almost all 'free' sites) so they count on quite a few people clicking and going on to other sites where sales can be made, whether from these people or others.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

anneks said:


> ok, why does my thing have the myspace thing underneath?


You may have turned your blingee into something for MySpace and that's the code you copied to have it show here. I clicked on 'forums' and got a diff. code. I have "Add glitter to your photos"..... again....... more advertising ! lol


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Hehe, so I'm a little smitten with Mirabel :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh that's cute. I'll have to play with it.
[URL=http://blingee.com/blingee/view/49214524-My-little-blingee]


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Isn't it fun ??


Glitter Graphics


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

anneks said:


> Hehe, so I'm a little smitten with Mirabel :biggrin1:


ADORABLE !!!!!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I couldn't leave Biscuit out...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay, so I have an addictive personality. 
[URL=http://blingee.com/blingee/view/49216123-My-little-love]


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Okay, so I have an addictive personality.
> [URL=http://blingee.com/blingee/view/49216123-My-little-love]


Haha, it's a lot of fun and so much to chose from you have to make a bunch!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I can see where this site is going to be a problem for me. ound:
[URL=http://blingee.com/blingee/view/49217261-I-love-you]


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Geri - it is VERY addicting. If anyone can figure out how to make the custom text show up on your photo, please share. I can enter the text, but it doesn't show up!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lisa, you have created a monster!!!!! Muaaaaaaahhhhhaaaaa!!  LMBO


Make custom Glitter Graphics


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

You guys are hilarious. I love all the bling!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Ok I just had to do this :biggrin1:
Sorry if offends any one


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

That is SO cute Marj! I see a blingee competition coming up  These are all so cute and being added to while I type.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Hahaha! I love them. We should have a contest.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Lisa, you have created a monster!!!!! Muaaaaaaahhhhhaaaaa!!  LMBO
> 
> 
> Make custom Glitter Graphics


Marj, I love it that is so funny:first:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Marj! HAHHAHAHAHAAHA.. now that is funny! lol

Ryan


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

CacheHavs said:


> Marj, I love it that is so funny:first:





CacheHavs said:


> Ok I just had to do this :biggrin1:
> Sorry if offends any one


Oh Heather - I'm so glad you did the bunny ears. It's fabulous. And I love the bad boys. I know I've created a monster, but it is so much FUN!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You guys are hilarious!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Last one.....for now


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love it!!! I am going to have to play later!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Here is my last one 
I must be demented



*$$$$THE CASH MAN $$$$*


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love them all. Later, when I have more time I'll have to try a few more. ound:


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

just a quick one....


Add Glitter to your Photos


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

*Sweet Molly Malone!*


Create cool Profile Comments


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

*aaarrrggghhh*



Moko said:


> Create cool Profile Comments


Can't seem to change the size of the picture...:frusty:

until I do, click on the picture and it gets larger :suspicious:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I love the last one of Mirabel, it looks so real!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I can see how this would be fun!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

maryvee said:


> just a quick one....
> 
> 
> Add Glitter to your Photos


HA! That's what they all say..... 'just one more' ...... ! LMBO Great shot of Billy!

Thanks everyone. I was having waaaaaaayyyyy too much fun and one of my sons, 16, walked by and just shook his head in despair. LOL Now wasn't that fun, Heather? 'bad boys' indeed..... ound: ound:

Mirabel looks adorable!! :drama: I love it!


----------



## Jalexs (Dec 2, 2007)

This is a blingee I made of Mirabel.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Mirabel's BLING is to die for!

But her BUNNY EARS are THE BEST!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh, here we go again. One more for the road.
[URL=http://blingee.com/blingee/view/49859430-Milo-the-man]


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Milo is such a cute traveling man. I bet he picked up a lot of girls that night


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Milo has a new girl friend - Tinkerbell. That is adorable. Isn't this fun? By the way, photobucket just added a new graphics editing feature that's fun too, but not as cute.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't know why, but I was in a blingee kind of mood today, so here goes . . .

Make your own Glitter Graphics


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

How cute, Milo's coloring on his face is very pretty.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It's changing. He's getting more of the tan, brownish colors he had as a puppy. I love watching the changes.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Geri - you are very addicted to this. I hope you are planning something very special for St. Patrick's day. They've got some great ones for Monday.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lisa,

I am addicted, but that's my nature. ound:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Puttin on the Ritz*

Decided to have a bit more fun today










Lisa
SF Bay Area


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ha!!! Everyones bling-bling is GREAT! ound:

..I have to go check it out now...


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

*My Bling...*

I resized them..but they came out too small..How does everyone get theirs to come out so big???


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Diane,

When you go to share it there are several (3 I think) different sizes you can export it. I warn you though, it can be addicting. 

Now I'll have to go back and bling Bailey. ound:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Geri,

I saw that, but the first one is avatar size and the other two I had to resize (using the forum's resizing tool) I still couldn't get them to come out bigger...

Some members photos look so big on the post...Am "imamurph", or what??ound:


----------

